# Portugal v France



## conky2 (Jan 21, 2008)

Perhaps a strange enquiry but here goes. We have owned a house in Languedoc-Roussillon for some years now and had hoped to retire there until hit by the triple whammy of 'le credit crunch' -exchange rate , Uk house prices and pensions.

I had almost purchased a property in central portugal about 3 years ago as I like the country and though that costs of living etc would mean that my money would go further espacially as we do not drive a car.

Do people still think this is the case, and as I have a wife with a USA passport, is it any more difficult to get a long stay visa in Portugal than it would in France ?

Apologies for the ramble.....

conky2


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Conky,
Are you a European citizen?


----------



## conky2 (Jan 21, 2008)

silvers said:


> Hi Conky,
> Are you a European citizen?


Hi Silvers, 


Yes I am a UK citizen.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

http://www.learn4good.com/travel/portugal_visa.htm#req


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I can't see it being any more complicated for you than it already is. The only thing to beware is the Portuguese embassies/consulates are notoriously difficult to get appointments at.


----------



## conky2 (Jan 21, 2008)

silvers said:


> I can't see it being any more complicated for you than it already is. The only thing to beware is the Portuguese embassies/consulates are notoriously difficult to get appointments at.


Thanks Silvers.

perhaps slightly easier....?

Does Portugal require any proof of financial situation before arriving as France would do, or can you just turn up ?


----------



## conky2 (Jan 21, 2008)

oh and btw me and 'er indoors do a mean curry..............


----------



## conky2 (Jan 21, 2008)

That being said fiscal regimes are not one of my strong points.

Maybe I will stay off this particular forum.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Why stay off Conky, we love new members. I haven't heard of anyone having to provide financial details to the state.


----------



## conky2 (Jan 21, 2008)

silvers said:


> Why stay off Conky, we love new members. I haven't heard of anyone having to provide financial details to the state.


Thanks again. This is something we will seriously have to consider. I am in France for a couple of months soon and will have to see how the property market looks there, and then take another visit to the Alviazere / Ansiao area.

Best Wishes

Conky


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I just found this on another forum, it might be of use to you.

All foreigners with the exception of citizens from the EU, Iceland and Norway must show proof of funds equivalent to Euros 75 plus Euros 40 per day of expected stay. They may be asked to show proof of onward or roundtrip tickets as well. Proof of medical insurance may sometimes be required.

If driving to Portugal, foreigners must register with the Police within 3 business days of entry.


----------

